# POLL: Can this eye area have the same halo as hunter eyes



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 30, 2021)

Basically



















vs


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Apr 30, 2021)

first one is mogger


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 30, 2021)

Yeah it’s more appealing actually


----------



## PikachuCandy (Apr 30, 2021)

Nope. This mogs them let alone hunter eyes jfl.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 30, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Yeah it’s more appealing actually


This
Women like these eyes more than hunter eyes


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 30, 2021)

bump


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 30, 2021)

Toska said:


> Basically
> 
> View attachment 1115645
> 
> ...


Yes, in fact, I dare say most girls would prefer the top ones.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 30, 2021)

If u have ever gone outside u would know that almond hunter (but not hooded) eyes are ideal. Browridge and PFL are what matters.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 30, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> If u have ever gone outside u would know that almond hunter (but not hooded) eyes are ideal. Browridge and PFL are what matters.


i think it should be mostly hooded but not 100 percent


----------



## Jagged0 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hunter eyes are overrated they’re only better if you’re a model but for dating almond mog almost all sex symbols had deep set almond eyes not hooded.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 30, 2021)

Toska said:


> i think it should be mostly hooded but not 100 percent


Just be Asian proved again, twice this day.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Apr 30, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> If u have ever gone outside u would know that almond hunter (but not hooded) eyes are ideal. Browridge and PFL are what matters.


What is pfl


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 30, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> What is pfl


Palpebral fissure length, basically how wide your eyes are.

Most people think it's an Asian trait at first like people w/ a ton of PCT but Asians themselves tend to have terrible PFL, so the wider your eyes the better if they're tall.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 30, 2021)

Hunter eyes with eyelashes mog the top more


----------



## Mouthbreath (Apr 30, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Hunter eyes with eyelashes mog the top more


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 30, 2021)

Mogged


----------



## Solidcoin (Apr 30, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Mogged
> View attachment 1115743


Indeed


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 30, 2021)

1 and 3 are the best


----------

